# Koyma beni ....



## Ramisadeh

Ramazanınız mübarek olsun

let me get right to my question, what does koymak mean in these lyrics

Elveda değip bana koyma beni el gibi


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Elveda deyip bana koyma beni el gibi

Faring me well, do not put me in the shoes of a stranger


----------



## Ramisadeh

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Elveda deyip bana koyma beni el gibi
> 
> Faring me well, do not put me in the shoes of a stranger


So it is Deyip not Değip, I'm assuming Deyip is from Demek, is that right?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Değmek is to pass tangent


----------



## Ramisadeh

So when we add ip to the first verb and the second verb is negated with me/mi is the first verb negative as well? 
Would that make 
Elveda deyip bana koyma beni el gibi

Don't tell me Farewell, don't put me in a place of a stranger's.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Why wouldn't anyone answer me??


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Well, Ok

Elveda deyip bana koyma beni el gibi

saying ( pos. ), do not ....( neg. )


----------



## Muttaki

Ramisadeh said:


> So when we add ip to the first verb and the second verb is negated with me/mi is the first verb negative as well?
> Would that make
> Elveda deyip bana koyma beni el gibi
> 
> Don't tell me Farewell, don't put me in a place of a stranger's.



It may be thought that first verb is negative as well but the point is "Don't put me in a place of a stranger's". Saying farewell is just the way you do it. So it just says "Don't put me in a place of a stranger's saying farewell". It doesn't necessarily say don't say farewell, you can just interpret it. If you don't put him/her in a place of a stranger's, saying farewell might not be a problem for instance, if that's possible anyhow.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Muttaki said:


> It may be thought that first verb is negative as well but the point is "Don't put me in a place of a stranger's". Saying farewell is just the way you do it. So it just says "Don't put me in a place of a stranger's saying farewell". It doesn't necessarily say don't say farewell, you can just interpret it. If you don't put him/her in a place of a stranger's, saying farewell might not be a problem for instance, if that's possible anyhow.



But as a general rule, do we ad -ip to a negative first verb if the second verb is negative or not? like in this example from Tarkan's Gitti gideli:

Yok yırtıp atamadaım...

Which is translated into:
No I couldn't rip it, I couldn't throw it away...


----------

